# Flickr anyone???



## Arapala (Jun 2, 2009)

I know some of you gals and guys have a flickr account.
Befriend me on there would ya?

Here is mine:
Flickr: _s t e w a r t's Photostream

What is yours?


----------



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (Jun 4, 2009)

I don't have a flickr, but I have a photobucket...

Pictures by rideitlikeyoustoleit - Photobucket

I haven't been able to put new pictures on it in a while, though, since I don't have access to a scanner and am reluctant to use digital camera's.


----------



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (Jun 5, 2009)

Widerstand, I think the pictures of the boxcar stage in black butte is something my friend was organizing, so thats really cool you made it out there to see it. I guess they had a four day folk/bluegrass show a little while ago, but I was in Houston and couldn't make it.


----------



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (Jun 6, 2009)

I really wanted to! But I had already made plans to go to Houston for the zine fest.


----------



## Angela (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm kinda wishing that I stayed up there too, instead of going on through to LA and enjoying the sweltering heat and smog. My knee is feeling much better than it was though so I've talked to them about stopping through the second week or so in July on my way down from Port Townsend and help out for at least a few days before I go east. But the punk and bluegrass shows in the boxcar looked like a fun time. Nice pictures Widerstand!


----------



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (Aug 30, 2009)

Okay, just thought I would add this, I made it this weekend for a bit to black butte since some of my friends played last night (Hobo Goblins and Little Boy Blue) and it was so awesome! I'm glad I finally got a chance to check it out.


----------



## Bullet (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm FlickrAddicted...Here's mine...
Flickr: ashe-villain's Photostream


----------



## nitepeepole (Sep 29, 2009)

this is meFlickr: resistphotography's Photostream


----------

